# ANY 350Z owners in LA (so cal) PLEASE LOOK!



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

Any 350Z owners in the LA or surrounding areas
please email me asap at

[email protected]

we need your for a small project and
will give you details over email.

PLEASE email asap at

[email protected]

thanks!


----------

